# WARNING: Do NOT put "lucky bamboo" from T&T into your tank



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I added 3 stems from T&T into Felicia's shrimp tank and woke up to several casualties. I lightly rinsed off the bamboo last night but I guess they added something to the holding water that is deadly to shrimp. I am so POed, but luckily Felicia is NOT mad at me for killing her shrimp like this. She is such great kid, but now I have to change out the water, add some Purigen and replace her lost shrimp once things settle down. I am soooooo POed. 

I've added lucky bamboo into several tanks in the past with no problems. I guess T&T does things different and whatever they add into the container of bamboo is not good for shrimp.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Could be any sort of plant food, or pesticides on the bambo itself

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, can't test for what is the contaminants so just posting this warning in case others are tempted to add T&T's lucky bamboo into their tanks too.

At least this way the shrimp didn't die completely uselessly.

I am more upset about this than Felicia. She just asked Daddy to replace the lost shrimp


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've always wondered about this possibility, so thank you for the heads' up. I have been very tempted to get some lucky bamboo and was even thinking of heading over to T&T after another member posted that bamboo was available there. Now I won't, that's for sure.

It's really too bad that Felicia's shrimp were poisoned, but you responded very quickly. Felicia's very lucky to have your help with her pets. 

Thank you for the warning!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I bet they add some sort have disinfectant to prevent mould and fungus. Sorry to hear that Anthony.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I have had good luck with the ikea lucky bamboo in my betta tanks. Sorry to here of Felicia's loses.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

They use liquid plant fertilizer which is full of toxic metals and will kill fish. I once bought a few Very large Anubias from fraser aquatics and put them in my tank the next day I lost a few discus .I took the plants out of the pots to find they used slow release plant fertilizer in the pots.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Why would there be toxic metals in fertilizers, Dave? People might use the fertilizers on salad greens, and even if they don't, the stuff will ultimately end up in the environment. 

It's too bad that there is no label on plants that have that, to avoid experiences like Anthony and you had.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Mmmm. Toxic metals.


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

is not toxic metals. they add a little bleach, Sodium hypochlorite, to reduce the growth of any bacteria. it is a common way to keep the flowers，plants fresh after cutting


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I am always so paranoid to add store-bought plants to any of my tanks or terrariums unless I know they are intended for animal use - thanks for the heads up and sorry about the loss of the shrimp


----------

